# Caf? Guidelines



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, here are the preliminary guidelines/rules for the news forum:

1.  All basic forum rules apply (rules of this forum and general forum etiquette).  So no flaming, trolling, etc.

2.  In here, nobody cares if you fell down teh stairz or found a cool video called the Numa Numa Dance.  That goes in the Plaza.

3.  Please keep the discussion relevant.  If you get into an argument, great!  Have fun with it!  We love debate in here.  Just don't flame.

4.  The "ODDLY ENOUGH" news from Google Homepage does not count as news. All future postings of stories taken off that section will be sent to the Plaza.

5. *No celebrity news.* If you must tell us about Paris' latest driving ticket or Britney's newest haircut, take it to the Plaza.

6.  Any suggestions or grievances relating to this section should be brought up in this thread.


----------



## Hibino (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, sir Roger that!


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 15, 2006)

> *3. Please keep the discussion relevant.*


Relevant. _adj._

Having a bearing on or connection with the matter at hand.


Please define relevant so that absolutely everyone will understand it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Relevant. _adj._
> 
> Having a bearing on or connection with the matter at hand.
> 
> ...



If someone starts a conversation about the war in Iraq, don't start talking about your socks. Unless they're very relevant to the war in Iraq, then for God's sake make sure you do.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 15, 2006)

Then what _are_ we supposed to post in here? There is a debate forum for debate, and a philospohical forum for philosophy. And if we are not to post opinion questions, polls, or interesting internet findings here, what are we supposed to post?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Then what _are_ we supposed to post in here? There is a debate forum for debate, and a philospohical forum for philosophy. And if we are not to post opinion questions, polls, or interesting internet findings here, what are we supposed to post?


Look around at the threads on the first page and a half.  They're all allowed to be there.  Then figure it out.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 15, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Look around at the threads on the first page and a half.  They're all allowed to be there.  Then figure it out.


So basically you want this section to be boring. i don't think the people were going crazy for change.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 16, 2006)

Personally, as a former mod (from another board), I don't find any particular consistency between what was deleted, and what wasn't. I see things that I would have readily recognized as spam still there, and noted the absence of threads in which many people were actually having something resembling an on-going dialogue, so I fear it may take a while for people to figure out what precisely they are trying to be "relevant" to.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2006)

My personal opinion is that these changes suck, and did not need to be made.  Good job, staff of Naruto Fan, at further alienating your senior members.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

These changes are still new and it will take time for the system to get going - please be patient.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> My personal opinion is that these changes suck, and did not need to be made.  Good job, staff of Naruto Fan, at further alienating your senior members.


You != all senior members


----------



## Quoll (Feb 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> My personal opinion is that these changes suck, and did not need to be made.  Good job, staff of Naruto Fan, at further alienating your senior members.



I'd say good job at alienating everyone. There was very little difference between the Ichiraku and Off-Topic to begin with, and now there's not even enough different to justify this forum having 2 off topic areas. Just merge them and get it over with. Everything that's allowed is either the same as one of the spam threads or the same as a debate thread.


----------



## vanh (Feb 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> My personal opinion is that these changes suck, and did not need to be made. .


 
martryn sama, that's what i should call u. absolutely true.


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2006)

My points:

1.  Why the name change?
2.  Why move threads that have been in one subforum for more than a year? 

Rearrange them all you want.  Delete threads, move new ones that were in the wrong place, tell members to post in the right place, but why the name change?  Why confuse all the older members?  And why wait more than a year to move threads that should have been moved within a few days of its creation?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 17, 2006)

*checks martryns post*

Fight the power, brother!

*Spoiler*: _._ 




*uses *Stealth**

... >.>

*sneaks behind an admin and use ability *Sap**

!

*uses ability *Backstab *and gains one Combo point*




ps: that goes for all WoW lovers >_>;;


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

I, too, am confused as to why the name change was necessary. Is this explained anywhere?

@EJ: Use cold blood! Eviscerate!!!


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2006)

I predict that most members didn't see a problem that needed resolving.  I also predict that most of the supporters for the changes will be forum management.  I think the mods might have realized this if they hadn't lost touch with the common member.


----------



## Asmodeus (Feb 17, 2006)

At this point I fail to see the problem. They moved threads around and renamed a section of the forums. What, does it take another 2 seconds to click on another link? I personally like keeping all of the pointlessly inane posts out of the  Cafe. Put them in Off-Topic, that's why that section's there anywho.


----------



## monk3 (Feb 17, 2006)

omg i just lost a billion posts. but i guess they were pretty bad =P


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2006)

Not going to bother posting in the Café outside the Debate area until someone explains wtf "relevant" means. Let the mods have their bottle.

Before it all became micro-managed, I used to go to message boards for have this long-lost thing called *fun*...


----------



## C?k (Feb 19, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I predict that most members didn't see a problem that needed resolving. I also predict that most of the supporters for the changes will be forum management. I think the mods might have realized this if they hadn't lost touch with the common member.


 
preach!! :amazed thats soooo true, i personally didnt notice a problem. there should have atleast been a poll to ask the common members what _they_ thought on the topic. afterall its normal mebers that actually make the forums as lively and worth being in.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 19, 2006)

~Cry me a river, oh~
~Cry me a river, oh~
~Build me a bridge~
~Jump off of it~

The name change, I don't care either way. The nature of what is a spam thread and what is actually a discussion can change, and it's hard to keep track of it all. At least the mods aren't taking the easy way out, and letting chaos rule. They wait to see which threads deserve which sub forum.


----------



## Near (Feb 19, 2006)

I think its great. I dont see what the problem is except for people wanting things to stay the way they want it because...they dont like change..or...

Why did it need to change? I dont know, why does it have to stay the same?

The difference between now and then, Its alot easier to go to different sections depending on what you want. It has nothing to do with seperation of people either, even before the change over if you graphed the forum based on activity the fanclub section is usely the busiest of all, people preferred section before all this, so....

Ive always bitched about the ramen section filled with useless threads that actually inspired me to visit the off topic section.

Threads like:

Do you like girls or boys?
Do you like to breathe air?
Is walking difficult?
If the moon and the sun got into some hot action who would be on top?
Are you human?
Hey look at my sock that is on the floor, I took a picture!
look what I can do with a quarter!

Obivious it was starting to get ambigious which section was truely more off-topic.

It's not that much different, and for the first time I am pleased with the MOD team for doing a damn good job! ( I have high standards, I dont hate.)



P.S.

The name changes helps stimulate the poster to realize, "something has changed" therefore be on alert for the changes. Which makes it easier to transit over. Atleast thats my theory.


----------



## meekozy (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't been on nf for like 3 months already, why the hell did you change the name to NF Cafe? Ichiraku Ramen was good enough


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't get me started on the name change.

NF Cafe is just lame.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Apr 14, 2006)

Shouldn't there be more to the cafe other than what weird twisted ass stories members can find?


----------



## Yukimura (Apr 23, 2006)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be more to the cafe other than what weird twisted ass stories members can find?



I feel we should have a special catagory for these very special stories.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 13, 2006)

*THE "ODDLY ENOUGH" NEWS FROM THE GOOGLE HOMEPAGE DOES NOT COUNT AS NEWS.*

That's right.  It's not news.  Nobody cares about it.

Therefore, all future postings of stories taken off that section will be sent to the Plaza.

That is all.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2006)

Does this include ALL stories from google or just the homepage "oddly enough" section?


----------



## furious styles (Jun 13, 2006)

So howbout that ben roethlisberger.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 13, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> So howbout that ben roethlisberger.


You mean the guy who crashed his motorcycle and is still going to destroy the AFC North this season?


----------



## furious styles (Jun 13, 2006)

He's gonna do it looking like Sloth from the goonies.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2006)

Question. Like what if you here something whcih is actually news, then do a google search to find the said article, is that cool?


----------



## parsaw (Jun 14, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> You mean the guy who crashed his motorcycle and is still going to destroy the AFC North this season?


Man.. the funny thing is.. that is so true.  Some people will doubt him this season, but I still believe he has too much determination and skill to let us Steelers fans down.


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

So if the same news was on another site the news on google would be 'fake'?


----------



## garrasan (Jul 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm.
sounds fair enough.
its good to NOT have misleading stories and such.


----------



## shizuru (Aug 7, 2006)

sounds fair enough to me


----------



## CABLE (Nov 8, 2006)

Vash said:


> You mean the guy who crashed his motorcycle and is still going to destroy the AFC North this season?



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

wow not news?


----------



## Sakura (Nov 16, 2006)

You scroll right past Google news. Of course it's not news.


----------



## SephUchiha (Dec 2, 2006)

i jsut joined but i think that if the cafe was called Ichiraku Ramen before then it shouldnot have been changed NF Cafe is just to bland and wont draw attention Ichiraku Ramen willa s its relevent to what these forums are about and thats Naruto


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 25, 2006)

Vash said:


> You mean the guy who crashed his motorcycle and is still going to destroy the AFC North this season?



and how wrong you were...

So very wrong.

Pit didnt even make the play offs.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 18, 2007)

the rothlesberger thing was funny.  Pats all the way!


----------



## huperlink (Feb 3, 2007)

what r u talking about adn yes google news is a bunch of balloney


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 8, 2007)

oh really? well I rather enjoy that section


----------



## Constantine (Feb 8, 2007)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:


> sounds fair enough to me



I agree, it's fair enough besides we shouldn't waste our time and posts on crap like that


----------



## ScoutZ (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW... inspirational


----------



## carnage (Apr 10, 2007)

what about yahoos oddly enough news?


----------



## handphone (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah what about the yahoo ones


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Well I am guessing yahoos oddly enough news is at least real stories.

Any ruling on yahoos oddly enough news?? are they allowed or not?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Well I am guessing yahoos oddly enough news is at least real stories.
> 
> Any ruling on yahoos oddly enough news?? are they allowed or not?


Are you really that dense?  This obviously applies to that type of news story in general.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Are you saying the oddly enough stories are fake and or can't be discussed intelligently?


----------



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*This sounds fair,google is teh lose.*_


----------



## insanekss (Jun 19, 2007)

yea sure..


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2007)

*UPDATE: DON'T POST CELEBRITY NEWS*

We don't care what Britney Spears did this time, or what idiot tried to rob a bank with a toy knife in broad daylight.

As such, it will be trashed.

TOBY: IT REALLY WILL GUYS I FUCKING KID YOU NOT

NEW RULE: DON*T FUCK WITH THE RULES!


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2007)

So which articles do we post about


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2007)

hmm this is probably long overdue


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 3, 2007)

Where should we discuss about the latest Britney news then?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2007)

the plaza i guess


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Its.Momo (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> We don't care what Britney Spears did this time, or what idiot tried to rob a bank with a toy knife in broad daylight.
> 
> As such, it will be trashed.



*-raises hand in the very back of the NF classroom-

-ahem-*

_Hi um... Hi Mod I was.... ..well I wanted to say something
if news is really really crap... you should expect the users to let it die
I mean thats how everything else is run. News is still news... I mean there is no rule about posting such things. this just seems to be one of your personal pet peeves. I bet you don't like celebrity news   well umm.. I only visit the chatbox and the plaza... but um yeah.... I'll be hush up now.... thanks for reading mr/ms/(what gender are you) Mod 
_
*-sits back down-

-sits right back up-*

_oh and cute name _

*-sits back down-*


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Where should we discuss about the latest Britney news then?





LackingLack said:


> the plaza i guess



Don't expect much better treatment from me, I hate Britney news just as much as the next guy. You can make it in the chatterbox if you absolutely must, but try and keep tabloids and other such things out of the plaza. Those threads are just as pointless as blender threads in my eyes.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 3, 2007)

so no more wierd news eh.The nf cafe is going to be boring without it.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah so now we have Rupert Murdoch, The American Government AND some jumped up teenager with 'internet powerz' deciding what the news is.

You might not care but the number of replies in the posts defies your 'we'.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2007)

Shikamaru-sama said:


> Ah so now we have Rupert Murdoch, The American Government AND some jumped up teenager with 'internet powerz' deciding what the news is.
> 
> You might not care but the number of replies in the posts defies your 'we'.


Does the number of meaningful replies do that too?  Oddly enough, there don't appear to be very many of those in those threads.

Thanks for your input though.  I'll make sure I use my internet powerz for good.  Now excuse me while I go yell at a wall because I'm so jumped up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't do this!

The best news are the stupid news


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. I can't stand Britney stuff, and celebrity "issues" are hard to take seriously whatsoever.


----------



## Valtieri (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't really like the Spears news either but i'm sure there are a lot of people that do, trashing threads because you and a few other people don't like them is kinda selfish is it not?


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Vash!

I have to admit I hate the celeb news, as well, but there are those that enjoy it.  I hoped I might make a suggestion.

How about opening up a sub-froum, either in the Cafe or the Plaza, dedicated to celebrity news.  That way, all those who enjoy that sort of thing have a place to go and the rest of us can easily avoid it.  It's not so far a stretch; there are entire television shows dedicated solely to celebrity news, after all.

Oh, and don't forget to add a 'no celeb news in the Cafe' rule in your Cafe Guidelines thread.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't really care about the Britney spears bit but I shall miss the funny threads about the moronic criminals.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't really care about the Britney spears bit but I shall miss the funny threads about the moronic criminals.



Maybe we could have a dumb criminals forum, too.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally. 

Maybe it would be best to make a "faux news" sub forum to put all the crap into, instead of outright deleting it. That way all the crybabies could keep their stupid threads and we wouldn't have to see them.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

so we can only write about rape, murder and mutilation? 


> Does the number of meaningful replies do that too? Oddly enough, there don't appear to be very many of those in those threads.


 Here's some news; there don't appear to be very many meaningful replies ANYWHERE on NF. Have a nice day. 

Vash is one hyper kid when you feed him alot of bananas, but his is always so cordial.


----------



## Zhongda (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> So which articles do we post about


Iran, Iraq, Israel and the US


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> Oh, and don't forget to add a 'no celeb news in the Cafe' rule in your Cafe Guidelines thread.


_4. The "ODDLY ENOUGH" news from Google Homepage does not count as news. All future postings of stories taken off that section will be sent to the Plaza._

Been there since the beginning.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> _4. The "ODDLY ENOUGH" news from Google Homepage does not count as news. All future postings of stories taken off that section will be sent to the Plaza._
> 
> Been there since the beginning.



Celebrity news is front page - not part of the ODDLY ENOUGH section.  You and I may not like it, but it's a fact the media considers celebrities _real_ news and if it came off the front page of CNN or whatever other news source you can't really consider the poster breaking any rules by posting it in the Cafe no matter what your or my opinion of the topic is.

If you don't want celeb news posted, you need to be more specific.


----------



## Vom Osten (Oct 3, 2007)

THIS CALLS FOR REVOLUTION!

What will we do without weird news?!


----------



## Casyle (Oct 3, 2007)

I love you now, Vash.


----------



## Maiokhan (Oct 3, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> Hi Vash!
> 
> I have to admit I hate the celeb news, as well, but there are those that enjoy it.  I hoped I might make a suggestion.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good idea. This way, everbody wins.


----------



## mislead (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty futile, imo. Either you're going to be consistent, and remove all of the "look @ this shit lol" news, in which case you're just going to arbitraly enforce your preference within the section; or you're going to leave the other tabloidal frontpage stories alone, which in turn makes the whole action pretty meaningless.

Did we even have that many celeb life threads anyway?


----------



## The Internet (Oct 3, 2007)

Mods: If we dislike what your news is about, you can't post it.

Nice job with the fucking dictatorship, last time I checked, you aren't the ones who consider what is and what isn't news.

Vash, just because you hate news about Spears, doesn't mean you have the right to ban it when in fact many people do consider it news.


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

Who are you to decide what is news in the first place?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank God.


----------



## ~rocka (Oct 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> Who are you to decide what is news in the first place?



Totally true!

And if you dont like it you are not obligated to read the news that is in your opinion crappy. 

Maybe you dont like it but other people might...


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 3, 2007)

This so what the forum needed.

Now can we do this for the world plz?


----------



## Daenerys (Oct 3, 2007)

was that guy banhammered? after posting here? . I never enter this part, but some of the news does seem rather stupid. I couldn't care less if Sporty Spice is homeless and needs money.


----------



## Doc. Q (Oct 3, 2007)

hmm... but between the nonseqeuters in oddly enough and race baiting people theres nothing for me to do here.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 3, 2007)

So where are we drawing the line between threads that are acceptable and threads ridiculous enough to be trashed? Are we just talking about the celebrity news threads and those crime gaff threads, or are we talking about any and all light-hearted news threads?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, to be honest there's far more threads about weird oddities than there are of celebrity news. Just check the last few pages, I'm sure it's the case. 

Though that seems pretty irrelevant. Those threads you find 'stupid' might be the same ones I find stupid, but a lot of people post in them. This is a *public forum* after all.



> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> 
> The owners of Naruto Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.



No vulgar/obscene material on these forums is hardly enforced. 

But the owner/s is just Tazmo isn't it? You can't stop people posting threads they want to, so long as they don't break the terms & conditions they signed.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally, you guys are cracking down on this.

And Vash, I thought you were an admin.  Or are you still?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 3, 2007)

We should have a joke section, for the lulz.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Oct 3, 2007)

Heil Fuhrer


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 3, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> You can't do this!
> 
> The best news are the stupid news



QFT!

You can't get rid of our crazy, weird news! It's the most interesting kind!


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 3, 2007)

What if its a guy in a Naruto character costume who robed a 7-Eleven  ???

[insert Sasuke cosplay being arrested pic]


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2007)

Toad Hermit said:


> Heil Fuhrer



          .


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

GameFanZ said:


> What if its a guy in a Naruto character costume who robed a 7-Eleven  ???
> 
> [insert Sasuke cosplay being arrested pic]



If you found it on the CNN or Yahoo headlines (and not in Google's Oddly Enough section) I say post it!!  

It's not breaking the rules if it's a headline from a real news outlet.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 3, 2007)

wtf? Without such threads the Cafe will die out  That always was the best part about it...


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

*wonders if Vash thinks the crazy preschool employee trying to take out Hispanic kids with a samurai sword is news*


----------



## Talone (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> We don't care what Britney Spears did this time, or what idiot tried to rob a bank with a toy knife in broad daylight.
> 
> As such, it will be trashed.



....I love you Vash.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> So where are we drawing the line between threads that are acceptable and threads ridiculous enough to be trashed? Are we just talking about the celebrity news threads and those crime gaff threads, or are we talking about any and all light-hearted news threads?


The basic principle is if you think it can generate a useful discussion, keep it.
If there's no chance of that, kill.

Example:  Bowl of chili causes terror alert is a good thread, it can promote discussion of our fear of terrorism.
Random guy tries to rob bank and fails miserably is not, the only thing that can come of it is "lol hes dumb".


I realize this is a polarizing decision.  Half of you love me for it, half of you are violently opposed.
You're going to have to deal with it.  Neither side is any stronger than the other.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> We should have a joke section, for the lulz.



Worked for the OBD.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> We should have a joke section, for the lulz.


Did you just say "for the lulz" in my presence?

I may have to ban you for that.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> The basic principle is if you think it can generate a useful discussion, keep it.
> If there's no chance of that, kill.
> 
> Example:  Bowl of chili causes terror alert is a good thread, it can promote discussion of our fear of terrorism.
> ...



So, this will be entirely subjective?  

I'm all for getting the celeb junk out of the news forum, but I'm not so sure this subjective method of posting news is going to work so well.  I'm skepticalish.  

I find your notion that serious intelligent response is the predominant feature of the Cafe idealistic and amusing.  

I suppose we all dream of some sort of paradise.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> Did you just say "for the lulz" in my presence?
> 
> I may have to ban you for that.



lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz 







By the way, lulz. It's a corruption of L O L.


I still think this decision is bullshit, but hey, your a mod. Which obviously makes you above any other form of rules, logic, or well....decent decisions. Seriously, this is the second forum where the mods are going to make a change that will ultimately either fail horribly, or shoot right back in their face.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> Did you just say "for the lulz" in my presence?
> 
> I may have to ban you for that.



The old Vash is back.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> The basic principle is if you think it can generate a useful discussion, keep it.
> If there's no chance of that, kill.
> 
> *Example:  Bowl of chili causes terror alert is a good thread, it can promote discussion of our fear of terrorism.
> ...



Hmm. I personally agree here, that such threads can't create any real discussion. And this type of thread seems to repeat itself for all types of articles. "Man chops son's penis off and eats it" can only really cause disgust, and you get slightly different variations of "that sick bastard" sort of replies for many pages. I was thinking this some time ago which is why I refrain from posting in the Cafe to be honest.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

So much for bringing light into some other articles..


----------



## Toby (Oct 3, 2007)

Eh? So we are making this the intelligentsia department, after all? Then I demand that all posts without sound reasoning in the debate corner be deleted.

I dunno. I must admit that although I don't learn anything meaningful from threads about Britney's life, I do know what is going on in the world of "fabulous" and I am not half as boring as I would be if I just discussed content of The Economist.

For instance, the failed robbery stories are probably just full of fail for most of you people, but now and then I find them interesting for sociological reasons of discussion. Just thinking about how far a person is driven by their economic situation when they rob a bank with a sword in this day and age is quite interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> We don't care what Britney Spears did this time, or what idiot tried to rob a bank with a toy knife in broad daylight.
> 
> As such, it will be trashed.



Seriously..there is a lot more important shit going on in America than that crap. For Instance: Hilary Clinton is running for President..and may actually *win.* WE MUST STOP THIS AT ALL COSTS OR AMERICA WILL BECOME 50X MORE WORTHLESS THAN FRANCE!!!

Cmon people..LEARN PRIORITIES...this is some serious shit that needs to be "taken care" of...*wink wink*



Edit: Oh dear god...just realized my 69th post has discussion about Hilary Clinton it in...*shoots self...*


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

Then pay Bill Clinton to make her drop out.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 4, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Then pay Bill Clinton to make her drop out.



This assumes that wuss Bill has any say in Hillary's actions.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Then pay Bill Clinton to make her drop out.



Ill pay someone to make her "drop" out...*wink wink*


...I better stop winking and quoting certain words, or the Government might come after me :amazed


----------



## Maiokhan (Oct 4, 2007)

What's wrong with hillary clinton for president? she will be so much better than George "Warlord" Bush. Besides it'll be a major moment in history for america....the first female president if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2007)

Maiokhan said:


> What's wrong with hillary clinton for president? she will be so much better than George "Warlord" Bush. Besides it'll be a major moment in history for america....the first female president if i'm not mistaken?



Dont take this personally...because you're from England and naturally, most likely, wouldnt understand the situation.

Hilary Clinton = Devil Incarnate...and will ruin this country even moreso. Im neither Republican nor Democrat...but dear God...I know the truth about what will happen. (Confirmed w/ Midomaru...)


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 4, 2007)

Where am I suppost to get my daily dose of Britney drama now?!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2007)

Hannah Montana said:


> Where am I suppost to get my daily dose of Britney drama now?!



Where?..uhh..every news channel imaginable? O_o


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 4, 2007)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Where?..uhh..every news channel imaginable? O_o



LOL, obviously, but I was just trying to be sarcastic!


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 4, 2007)

unfortunatly sarcasm dsn really work when ur posting


----------



## Masaki (Oct 4, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> unfortunatly sarcasm dsn really work when ur posting



Oh, it does.

You just need the right emote.  Usually     and  work pretty well.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 4, 2007)

yea true, but sometimes ppl dun get it, and i tend not to use emotes that much, but it can be done, just harder than real life i'm saying


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 4, 2007)

I think NF would be a better place without Britney. "Leave us alone Britney Spears!"


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 4, 2007)

Britney losing her kids was inevitable.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 4, 2007)

Either you sticky one *The Britney Thread*, and all news go in there, or else ; OR

You could make a whole sub-section for her.

Admit it.

You love her or you just love to hate her. One way or the other, you, love, and her will be in both sentences. Therefore, you love her. So, give her fans the undeserving but inevitable thread. Everyone needs to see "Britney" on the front page everyday.

Admit it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 4, 2007)

i think we need a sticky like "wacky news" thread


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Oct 4, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i think we need a sticky like "wacky news" thread



Not a bad idea.  Like Vash said, those stories aren't conducive to discussion, but I don't think they need to be trashed if they can be separated from the rest of the articles.  Segregation, not extermination.  (That comment made me pretty sad...)


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 4, 2007)

That's three more votes for giving this stuff it's own space on the forums.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...be sure to define "wacky" on the title. Perhaps, make two new sticky threads. One is, "the wacky news thread", and the other one is "NF Exclusive: The Britney Thread". And, if we have a sub-forum for Britney, people can have their own countdown thread. Like, how more days before Britney *insert action*.

I vote Sean to be the mod for the sub-forum. Voteeeee!


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL

I was thinking more along the lines of a celeb sub-forum or thread.  Britney isn't going to have a career long enough to support her very own space.


----------



## drache (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally don't like this nor do I feel it's neccessairy.

News worth talking about in general gets talked about, that which isn't doesn't and drops out of the page quickly.

To be honest Vash if you're going to start 'cracking down' anywhere you really should start in the Debate forums where at least many times there is no debate going or the issue is borderline worth debating.

All that said you are a mod and if that's your decision *shrug*

edit: The only thing I do agree on is joke news doesn't belong here (and by joke I mean people posting from the onion as if it's real or a similiar site; it was funny the first time by now it's just annonying)


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job vash, 1 good step taken in the pursuit of making people realize celebrity news is just garbage. Celebrity news just dumbs down the international populations and furthers the illness i call "sheeple"


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 4, 2007)

YOUR NOT WORTHY!

Yeah I agree noone gives a fuck about briteny or any of those other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## carnage (Oct 4, 2007)

is tom cruise news still okay


----------



## zornedge (Oct 4, 2007)

I really think you should just let the users decide what news is worthy and what news isn't.  If users want to make themselves stupid, let them - it's their own right.  

If you want to be a "teacher" and restrict news (which leads to the elimination of information which is politically incorrect to me), you should do so within given criteria stick'ified on the top i.e. Rules, instead of in a regular thread like this.  Hell, a user that registers a year later will never see this thread, and may post a Britney Spears-alike thread not realizing you're after their asses for their innocent, naive incompetence.  (edit: As a matter of fact, I checked and you already have guidelines.  An addendum will not hurt.)

I don't agree with restriction of information nor the exercise of power to eliminate information no matter how insignificant.  There's a reason why digg is popular nowadays, because of crowd-sourcing and information there is generally very free.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Um... if you don't like it, don't read it.
Don't trash a post just because you don't like it.
No matter how stupid it is, news is news, and this is the section where we talk about news.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 5, 2007)

finally we get someone to filter out whats important/classed as real news and what isnt. no more useless trash that many people would like to waste their times reading in the cafe section  gd work mods


----------



## Cromer (Oct 5, 2007)

Trying to dictate what is 'news' to us? For shame, Vash, you trying to be Murdoch-lite or something?


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

first gooba deletes the blender on a mad power trip

seems gooba passed on the power tripping trophy to vash the stampede


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 5, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> finally we get someone to filter out whats important/classed as real news and what isnt. no more useless trash that many people would like to waste their times reading in the cafe section  gd work mods



Sure, an entirely subjective filter with no clear indication as to what's acceptable and what isn't.  I think it needs to be clearly spelled out or sectioned elsewhere.  Selecting news based on the opinion of a single individual does not bode well.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

I like vash(OVERALL)but he is over stepping his boundaries on this one.

he is trying to play god.

LETS PUT IT LIKE THIS NO NEWS ABOUT BRITNEY AND HER PUSSY SHOWING ONCE AGAIN WHILE GETTING OUT OF THE LIMO.

NO NEWS ABOUT BRITNEY PERIOD

SERIOUS NEWS OF OTHER CELEBRITIES IS OK.

NEWS ABOUT CHRISTINA AGUILERA IS DEBATABLE POST IT AND MAY OR MAY NOT BE REMOVED.

*IF WE ALL FOLLOW THAT EVERYTHING SHOULD WORK OUT FOR EVERYONE.*


----------



## Spirit (Oct 5, 2007)

^Errr...isn't that what's vash trying to do? Except the Christina part.


On the other hand of fate, why not just sticky this thread? Pretty please?  We need this. You _know_ we need this.

Just edit the title to : All About Britney Uh Baby.


----------



## Lain (Oct 8, 2007)

You're right about Britney. She's had enough media attention these past few months. However, if there's a really fucked up crime story, I care. So don't speak for me.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

In other britney news if she doesnt go to rehab  she loses her children


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 9, 2007)

The problem here for Vash is it's all subjective.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 9, 2007)

well if you guys would read the rules for this section it clearly says dont make threads about "weird news" or "oddball news".... it is a matter of personal/group preferences i guess, but we do have the konoha plaza for silly "news" and i do believe the vast majority of us know the difference between serious and silly news stories, by and large.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well if you guys would read the rules for this section it clearly says dont make threads about "weird news" or "oddball news".... it is a matter of personal/group preferences i guess, but we do have the konoha plaza for silly "news" and i do believe the vast majority of us know the difference between serious and silly news stories, by and large.



Come My Fanatics


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 9, 2007)

Could we unsticky this shit? -_-


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 9, 2007)

Who stickied this thread?
Honestly, Vash's head went from missing to so large it doesn't fit in the door.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

his head is like the guy from the old mtv show THE HEAD


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 9, 2007)

This isn't right... If you don't like the news posted, don't read it.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2007)

You might want to add that no one gives a shit about "Dumbledore being gay"


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 22, 2007)

This is nothing more than needless censorship. Who are you to say what is worthy news and what is not? Are you a expert, or are you just another mod abusing his power?


----------



## Casyle (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing like posting soley to state the obvious, that someone revived an old thread.  

Go Vash!


----------



## Munak (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I support Vash and his directive. I do hate Britney news, and our media here is so full of shit (Philippine Media) that any news about her semi-abused babies are staple. Come on, Politics is so colorful in the USA, isn't that enough to talk about?


----------



## Blackskull (Nov 4, 2007)

roger that sarg


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 5, 2007)

so only non enterteinment news is not allowed? Okay got it check


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 9, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> This is nothing more than needless censorship. Who are you to say what is worthy news and what is not? Are you a expert, or are you just another mod abusing his power?


No censorship here, everyone is more than free to express any sort of view, and all relevant news is allowed.  Entertainment news that generates no meaningful discussion and clogs the forum simply isn't in the spirit of the Cafe.  As such, it can be posted and replied to with one-liners ad nauseam in the Plaza.

I'm not interested in exerting my will just for the sake of doing so.  Actually, I try to avoid interfering in Cafe matters (especially debates) if at all possible, to allow people to discuss and work through complex issues freely.

That is all.  Enjoy!


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

strange stories are the best ones. why the fuck do i wanna hear bout sand ^ (use bro) killing my countries troops when the troops should have never invaded in the first place and about wild fires killing people.


----------



## Blackskull (Dec 7, 2007)

ill be cool and follow the rules


----------



## Blackskull (Dec 7, 2007)

Vash said:


> No censorship here, everyone is more than free to express any sort of view, and all relevant news is allowed.  Entertainment news that generates no meaningful discussion and clogs the forum simply isn't in the spirit of the Cafe.  As such, it can be posted and replied to with one-liners ad nauseam in the Plaza.
> 
> I'm not interested in exerting my will just for the sake of doing so.  Actually, I try to avoid interfering in Cafe matters (especially debates) if at all possible, to allow people to discuss and work through complex issues freely.
> 
> That is all.  Enjoy!



i understand this stuff has happened to many times to talk about it again and again


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Vash said:


> We don't care what Britney Spears did this time...



Notion strongly seconded; she's almost a corpse anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2008)

whoa, what the hell or "infractions" i refuse to accept any as valid until the "infraction" policy is fully posted.. or is it


----------



## wanderround (Feb 2, 2008)

SERIOUSLY 
Its just news you dont have to get so picky about what is and what isnt "interesting"


Dumb oddball news is the ONLY reason i still come to this forum
Its certainly not for the...

*Spoiler*: __ 



countless "Omg Super haxor sasuke" bashing threads
or the "Naruto used kyuubi omg CHEAT!!!1!!one!!!"




Also Celebrity *news* is news
believe it or not

If you dont like it

Dont read it
dont delete it because it doesnt interest you.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 4, 2008)

It gets moved to the plaza for all the idiots who do like that crap.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

carnage said:


> strange stories are the best ones. why the fuck do i wanna hear bout sand ^ (use bro) killing my countries troops when the troops should have never invaded in the first place and about wild fires killing people.



how do i


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Don't expect much better treatment from me, I hate Britney news just as much as the next guy. You can make it in the chatterbox if you absolutely must, but try and keep tabloids and other such things out of the plaza. *Those threads are just as pointless as blender threads in my eyes.*



well fuck you

we have standards to


----------



## Moses (Mar 2, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't really care about the Britney spears bit but I shall miss the funny threads about the moronic criminals.


*AMEN*                  .


----------



## Mashy (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, this thread so reeks of vash it's not funny.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 20, 2008)

This thread says a lot but doesn't despotically deliver.


----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

kays tehn      .


----------



## Ryuk (May 31, 2008)

Why would you move it to the Plaza though?


----------



## Toby (Jun 1, 2008)

^ Good question. Simply put, very general matters and random things are discussed there. Celebrity-life news falls into a very general category of news. 

If you and other Plaza-attendants take issue with it I think it would be best if you guys complained in the Questions section. There is a link in my sig you can follow, should you wish to discuss it with the moderators.


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah i can dig it


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

britney spears needs a lot of help


----------



## Toby (Jun 8, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> This thread says a lot but doesn't despotically deliver.



State your concern, please.

Also, I have not received many reports from the section lately, so that might help answer for part of the problem.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 10, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> State your concern, please.
> 
> Also, I have not received many reports from the section lately, so that might help answer for part of the problem.


I have no concern.  I just notice the kinds of news stories that are supposed to be unfit for here tend to remain, or stay for a long while then get moved.  It could be a subjective difference or apathy.  I don't mind, in any case.

I just expected swift and harsh retribution with the wording in the sticky. : D


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 14, 2008)

been our troops home


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jun 18, 2008)

Should we lolB& AP stories now that they're ?


----------



## Toby (Jun 18, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Should we lolB& AP stories now that they're ?



We will look into it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2008)

itachiapprentice said:


> been our troops home



From the looks of your post it looks like the nation's failed at education.

I am glad someone did make this thread, shocked I never saw it. But it used to look like a fucking episode of TMZ in here. If we just had a crazy Brit thread or a wacky crims thread it'd be one thing, but that shit was all over.


----------



## Xion (Aug 13, 2008)

So now all of it is simply being redirected to the Plaza. 

Is that really the solution wanted?


----------



## Xion (Aug 13, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> ^ Good question. Simply put, very general matters and random things are discussed there. Celebrity-life news falls into a very general category of news.
> 
> If you and other Plaza-attendants take issue with it I think it would be best if you guys complained in the Questions section. There is a link in my sig you can follow, should you wish to discuss it with the moderators.



Okay. As long as we can at least discuss random things like that there.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Well you see,

Celebrities fail.

Celebrity news fails hard.

The plaza is epic fail.

So it sorta makes sense.



			
				sofa said:
			
		

> No censorship here,



next post down,



> This message has been deleted by Amaretti. Reason: flame


Ah the irony.


----------



## Xion (Aug 13, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Well you see,
> 
> Celebrities fail.
> 
> ...



Plaza leads to Blender....how can you say that?


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 13, 2008)

They had to mask the blenders win with massive amounts of epic fail.

Thats how I explain it.


----------



## Altron (Aug 13, 2008)

I never care enough about celeb news anyways


----------



## Xion (Aug 13, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> They had to mask the blenders win with massive amounts of epic fail.
> 
> Thats how I explain it.



Equilibrium? Still news is news...well tabloids aren't I guess.


----------



## Toby (Aug 14, 2008)

Thing is, how does Paris being arrested for speeding or whatnot affect society, really? 

Politics, economics and scientific discoveries all fit in what is genuinely new and important to society. You can call that formal, but then you are just challenging the medium of news we want in this section. Besides, we aren't deleting it, we are just moving it to the plaza.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Thing is, how does Paris being arrested for speeding or whatnot affect society, really?
> 
> Politics, economics and scientific discoveries all fit in what is genuinely new and important to society. You can call that formal, but then you are just challenging the medium of news we want in this section. Besides, we aren't deleting it, we are just moving it to the plaza.



More and more of the news is becoming dedicated to this kind of crap...and some of the time celebs do step in. Like Paris making this political statement and commercial. I have to say, it sounded pretty damn intelligent albeit rehearsed. And its not really her fault McCain drug her into it. 

But it does effect the political process.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 14, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Thing is, how does Paris being arrested for speeding or whatnot affect society, really?


Simple:

It lets a friend of mine be hit by a news van that was chasing after said bitch when she went to jail the first time.  To be honest I think it's having a fairly negative effect on society and it should be covered a fuck lot less than it is.  All you hear these days is about some stupid over payed dumbasses drinking problems or babies or whatever when none of it means shit.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

This is the gayest thing since gay came to gay town


----------



## Toby (Aug 18, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More and more of the news is becoming dedicated to this kind of crap...and some of the time celebs do step in. Like Paris making this political statement and commercial. I have to say, it sounded pretty damn intelligent albeit rehearsed. And its not really her fault McCain drug her into it.
> 
> But it does effect the political process.



On the last note: Slightly. It slightly affects the political process, just like Jon Stewart affects it. It is however something different entirely to be making a mock-presidential bid, and covering a celebrity's trial over a petty crime. What does bug people is when something truly unconventional happens in those trials, like when Paris made an irregular plea to escape serving time in prison. On the other hand, her trial is just as unimportant as anyone else's.

I'm not saying I want truly remarkable news, but just because I like Morgan Freeman as an actor it does not mean that my concern over his car-accident should merit as grand news as a war, for instance. There is the scale of importance in the genre of politics that ranks nation-states, politicians and crises first. Celebrity-news, unless it is truly relevant to these key-figures, as in when a celebrity vouches for a presidential candidate, is simply too much of  a blip on the radar to count as real-time news. That is why it is called celebrity-news. It is not about politics.



Blaze of Glory said:


> This is the gayest thing since gay came to gay town



It's been in power for ages now, so there you are.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 4, 2008)

YOUR NOT WORTHY!


----------

